# Bootsektor wiederherstellen



## HISTORY (25. Mai 2012)

Hallo zusammen

Es ist mir etwas peinlich, aber ich habe den Bootsektor der HDD meines Bruders verschossen. <-- Schreibt man das so auf Hochdeutsch**** In der Schweiz wäre es korrekt drum frag ich mal, denn nur so kann mann dazulernen.

Kennt Ihr da irgendwelche Tools mit welchen ich den wieder herstellen kann?
OS: Windows XP keine Ahnung welches Service pack. SP.3 nehme ich mal an.
CD oder ähnliches habe ich leider nicht mehr, sonst hätte ich es mit fixmbr und co. versucht

Gruss

HISTORY


----------



## ByeBye 270552 (27. Mai 2012)

Hey,

also ich würde eher abgeschossen sagen, aber das ist trotzdem eher umgangssprachlich 
Zu deinem Problem: Ich kenne http://www.vistabootpro.org/ mit dem du den Bootloader editieren bzw. auch backupen kannst (auch XP). Probier doch mal einfach deinen eigenen Bootloader zu kopieren und bei deinem Bruder drauf zu spielen. Weiß nicht ob das funktioniert, aber es wäre zumindest ein Versuch.

Hoffe ich konnte helfen,
LG Mainz007


----------



## sheel (27. Mai 2012)

Vistabootpro kann laut ihrer eigenen Seite nur mit dem BCD umgehen.
Es ist zwar möglich, XP mit diesem zu starten, aber XP selbst hat von Haus aus den "alten" Ntldr dabei.
Dürfte also nicht helfen.

Die andere "Möglichkeit" hab ich entfernt...

@History: Kannst du dir nicht irgendwo eine CD ausborgen?
Für die Wiederherstellungskonsole brauchst du keine Lizenznummer etc.


----------



## ByeBye 270552 (27. Mai 2012)

@sheel: Tschuldigung wegen der zweiten Lösung. Ich dachte in diesem Falle könnte man drüber hinwegsehen aber ich verstehe auch wenn man da strikt bleibt


----------



## HISTORY (28. Mai 2012)

HI sheel

Ich frage mal meinen Lehrer ob er noch eine alte windows XP CD zum ausleihen hat.
Wenns über die Wiederherstellungs konsole nicht klappt, dann klappt es wahrscheinlich gar nicht.

Gruss HISTORY


----------

